

Ask YC: Friday Morning pre-release testers for my web app. - izak30

I have a hosted CMS, and I would like feedback on the functionality and usability and design.<p>This is in pre-release state.<p>It is an in-line CMS, so your administratin looks like your frontend, and it acts like microsoft word on steroids.  It builds web sites, not groups of web pages.  Please e-mail issac.kelly at g mail dot com if you're interested in testing, or post here and I'll try to troll for e-mail addresses.  Thanks
======
chaostheory
Two things:

It could be just me but I couldn't figure out how to enter an item at first.
It took me a while to figure out that you had to click on the markup button
before you can type.

I don't know if I hit an error or if it was MediaTemple's response time, but
when I tried to submit - nothing happened.

~~~
izak30
Sorry about that. This is the first time that I have used the sandbox, and it
was linked to the testing version instead of the current version, so part of
it was broken, you don't normally have to click the markup button to have
anything show up. I'll quit making edits to this while people are playing with
it, because as is (now) most everything should work.

~~~
chaostheory
works fine on firefox - but not for Safari or it's webkit brethren

yeah javascript/css cross browser compatibility is a pain...

------
davidw
Sounds like a lot of effort to test your app. Maybe a link would be best? Set
up a sandbox of some kind?

------
izak30
<http://issackelly.com.s30201.gridserver.com/admin>

~~~
mynameishere
I saw an odd picture with two children wearing their shorts on their heads. I
then clicked the "X" as quickly as possible.

------
nickb
My email's in my profile. Feel free to contact if you still need help.

